# Need help Texas land division problem Cousin messing up Hunts



## bayoubuddy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a ranch in liveoak county and own 46 acres buying 46 from another faimaly member. The ploblem is a cousin keeps blowing our hunts when we are there. He runs a 4wheeler by blinds at 30 mph and even ****** under
a feeder my son was hunting.He is owner finansing his part from his uncle.
I have talked he just wants to keep us from coming down.He lives on the place and we travel from Houston The land is not divided and he will not aggree to anything he wants to keep the hole 270 acres together


----------



## Pollardized (Sep 8, 2010)

This should be a HUGE help to you:

http://www.spelling.hemscott.net/

http://www.wikihow.com/Use-English-Punctuation-Correctly


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Build a fence and file trespassing when he comes on your property.Be sure and put up no trespassing signs.

Charlie


----------



## bayoubuddy (Feb 23, 2010)

*The Land has not surveyed*

We cant aggree on how too divided I can not aford forcing the division
And yes i know my speeling is Bad


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Offer to buy him or see if he will buy you out. Owning part of undivided family land can be a PITA.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

So he's screwing up your hunting with your son? Doesn't sound like much of a guy, wait till he pulls up next to you on his 4 wheeler, ball your fingers into a first, bury them in his nose and watch him roll off the other side. Repeat as neccessary.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

File hunter harassment charges. But really you are pretty screwed with him living out there.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> So he's screwing up your hunting with your son? Doesn't sound like much of a guy, wait till he pulls up next to you on his 4 wheeler, ball your fingers into a first, bury them in his nose and watch him roll off the other side. Repeat as neccessary.


X2


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

Be careful, it sounds like a piece of family land that has not been divided. If you are buying from a relative you are likely just buying an interest as opposed to acres, this can get a bit complicated. Get an attorney involved.

Division does not have to be complicated and can be handled by a judge if necessary, especially in rural situations.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> So he's screwing up your hunting with your son? Doesn't sound like much of a guy, wait till he pulls up next to you on his 4 wheeler, ball your fingers into a first, bury them in his nose and watch him roll off the other side. Repeat as neccessary.


some times you just have to get there attention , may repeat till he gets the message


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Get a couple 4wheelers and go have fun with him!!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

What part of Live Oak County? Are you located off FM 799 around Cadiz?



bayoubuddy said:


> I have a ranch in liveoak county and own 46 acres buying 46 from another faimaly member. The ploblem is a cousin keeps blowing our hunts when we are there. He runs a 4wheeler by blinds at 30 mph and even ****** under
> a feeder my son was hunting.He is owner finansing his part from his uncle.
> I have talked he just wants to keep us from coming down.He lives on the place and we travel from Houston The land is not divided and he will not aggree to anything he wants to keep the hole 270 acres together


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

depends on if you want to keep him as a cousin or make an enemy


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> depends on if you want to keep him as a cousin or make an enemy


sounds like cuz already made that decision for him


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> depends on if you want to keep him as a cousin or make an enemy


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This is good advice, reguardless what others say. While I understand the desire to punch this idiot, it is going to lead to nothing but trouble. It sonds as if he is spoiling for a fight already and is most likely trying to draw you or your son out for it.

A property undivided is an event waiting to happen.

All the best.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> So he's screwing up your hunting with your son? Doesn't sound like much of a guy, wait till he pulls up next to you on his 4 wheeler, ball your fingers into a first, bury them in his nose and watch him roll off the other side. Repeat as neccessary.


Ha! I was on that same page................:walkingsm

"Life is a bed of roses...............just have to watch out for the Pricks!"

swamp:tongue:

Good Luck!


----------



## bayoubuddy (Feb 23, 2010)

*Oh how I would Love to punch Him*

He wants me too do that so he can file charges against me 
and get a restraining order I have a few ideals in mind thay are more legal.
The place is on 99 out of Whittset The best I have done yet was kill a 141 
class last year better than anything he has ever killed on the place 
Thanks for all the Ideals hoping for something more legal If the A whoopin
would work I would have done that years ago


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Drain oil from 4 wheeler when you get there.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

All great advice! I am luck enough to hunt on 370 acres that is family owned and we all get along great, luckily. 
Pollardized, if you do that for every thread you post on your time here will be difficult. If someone's punctuation and spelling bother you that much then you need to move on.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sad when family cant work it out. I 2nd the hunting harassment charges and maybe set up some nail strips to stop the ATV from running in feeder/blind area.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

The hunter harrassment law. Best bet is to video tape him in the act and have witnesses.
http://www.huntsab.org/texas.htm


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

First off, why would you buy an additional undivided interest in the land when
You own an undivided interest in 46 acres already and do not have a majority of the land. You get no more rights with more acreage. You should at least get a huge discount on the price from the relative who is selling out. The only benefit will be if you can buy up enough to control it and if at some time you can sell it. But who will buy and undivided interest thats not a family member?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry, I _have no advice to offer but if it makes ya feel better I wana punch O' Cuz in the nose just for screwing up a fellers hunt._:work:


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Build a fence and file trespassing when he comes on your property.Be sure and put up no trespassing signs.
> 
> Charlie


 You can not build a fence on undivided property and keep another owner off, you may require him to use your locking device but there is no way you can file treapass charges against another undivided owner, its more of hunter harassment case to me and a very weak one prob wont get any results until somebody files for a partition lawsuit in district court.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

blackhogdog is correct.

TH


----------



## vickark (Jun 6, 2010)

Bayou, the biggest problem i see is the property not being surveyed and deeded into parcels for seperate ownership. Years ago i have surveyed for different people and can relate to a lot of these type problems with a problem person (such as your cousin).
If you can't obtain a definate deed for the land you're buying i would think twice about it. What you're doing now is buying into a partnership with other land owners. In your situation with the problem relative that would be a terrible mistake. I know you don't want to hear that.
I know of families that are involved with common ownership of property and have no problems. (luckily me being one of them)
If the cousin don't want anyone near him- make him buy you out. cash money- no owner finance.
Until then- build a fence near your feeders out of #9 wire single strand about 3-4 feet off the ground. That may deter any varmits.
Good luck


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Making adjustments to his 4 wheeler is the best way to go I think. Repeat as needed....


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I was involved in an undivided land problem back in 1968. I finally sued to force a division or sale of the land to divide the money. The other owners were two old maids that were not related to me. I had bought their bothers share.
It took twelve, yes 12 years to settle in the courts. The case out lived two county surveyors, one district judge and two of my legal team.
So you really need to resolve the problem outside of the court. You will get a much faster resolution.
Below are a few East Texas ******* forms of justice. I do not recommend any but I know they have all worked for a few acquittance.

burn down his house
shoot his live stock
ripe down his fences
steal his gate
steal his dog
pound the snot out of him
**** his wife

As I said I do not condone these actions but they have helped others in the past.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Kick his arse sebass.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

you know his name,....

call the power company, have his electric turned off.
have his mailing address changed.
and anything else you can do pretending to be him.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

always better to do it in a law abiding way..........no other way really exists except for my other post which don't really do anything but show both to be A##'s in the end.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Partition is your remedy*

I am not sure from your post about owning 46 acres out of the whole 270 acres.

If you own your 46 acre tract as a separate tract and the only thing is it is not fenced off then by all means just fence off your part.

If you mean you own an undivided 46 acre interest in a tract of 270 acres (i.e. undivided 46/270 interest) then each other owner has the right to use and enjoy the whole property.

But every undivided interest co-owner has the absolute right to a partition. The other owner(s) have no way to stop you from getting a partition. You would file a suit, the court would appoint 3 local "commissioners" who would make a fair division of the land. In some cases it may be impossible to divide the land so the commissioners would order the land sold and then divide the proceeds among the owners.

This is just a lawsuit like any other suit....done all the time and no way I see it goes on for years. Takes the same time as any suit in the same county. It is likely that your cuz would realize you are serious when he gets served with the petition, and has to hire an attorney....maybe then he would agree to a non-judicial partition with you by partition deed.

Not a rare or unusual remedy....all judges and land lawyers know what a partition suit is.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Accidents do happen Im just saying lol 



 JK

but too me sounds like neither one of you will be happy till the other is out


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

sure you could put out nail strips that was my first thought.knock the fire out of him.I would be more concerned about what he is doing when your not there.Nocking over feeders,******* around your stand,the hair thing on the ground.To me some fights are not worth fighting cut your loses and sell out.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sell out to the biggest A hole you can find other than cuz. Kill two birds you know what I mean.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sell it to Sunbeam...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

blackhogdog said:


> You can not build a fence on undivided property and keep another owner off, you may require him to use your locking device but there is no way you can file treapass charges against another undivided owner, its more of hunter harassment case to me and a very weak one prob wont get any results until somebody files for a partition lawsuit in district court.


ha.. tell that to the people on matagorda peninsula...  and look at the picture I posted on #37, house fenced in right on the beach


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*divide it*

Hire a good local attorney and sue for a Partition. Sometimes the County Commisioners will settle it for the courts. Doesnt sound like you have a very good relationship with him and I doubt it will get any better. Best of Luck.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> steal his dog
> pound the snot out of him
> **** his wife


I'm thinking that you're in a Mell uva Hess if the Dog is Prettier than the Wife.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> ha.. tell that to the people on matagorda peninsula...  and look at the picture I posted on #37, house fenced in right on the beach


Where did you post this picture? #37 is by juan not the infamous one. 

TH


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> ha.. tell that to the people on matagorda peninsula...  and look at the picture I posted on #37, house fenced in right on the beach





Trouthunter said:


> Where did you post this picture? #37 is by juan not the infamous one.
> 
> TH


He's been doctoring those e-cigs again,...:biggrin:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sell your intrest to the Zetas to use as a drop area.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

1. Put some wire across the 4-wheeler path. 
30 mph and a wire outta seperate the driver from the ride
2. put varol into his gas tank. smells like gas, but it's not going to run.
3. If he's messing with your feeders and stands, i can think of a million good pranks. 
4. Put cables through the rims of his 4-wheeler. that'll slow him down long enoug to get a hunt in. 


you might not be able to stop him, but you can annoy him more than he annoys you.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Or better yet,take about 30 people every time you go up. Go hunt,ride 4 wheelers,shoot clays,deer,hogs,rabbits, whatever. Shoot the place out and make a track out of the place. it's just you and a few friends coming up,he can't do anything about it haha

sux,but he needs whats coming to him. Good luck with it.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

If it was my cousin, he would need a proctologist to remove my boot.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Take lug nuts off a tire on four wheeler

Apply liquid weld to threads

put lug nuts back on as tight as possible

take four way wrench and start off with biggest size and start "rounding" off the nuts, you just tightened.

When four-way wrench won't grab on correct size, because of nut being rounded.

Stick knife in tire.


The next step will have to do with him replacing axle under four wheeler.Cause he ain't getting that tire off.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have an uncle and 2 aunts in a real estate fight. It's sad how its divided the family. All 3 have very little time left on this earth and they're wasting it by fighting over a house that belonged to my grandmother who passed away yaers ago.

I hope you get some relief of some kind.


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

well not that i have any personal knowledge of this, but a four wheeler parked, or riding at 30 mph sometimes could be mistaken for a deer, and not that i am condoning any type of violence and anything a 257 wby mag in the engine will usally stop it right there. Then you just have to figure out how to mount a feeder to it or plant a food plot around it cause its going to be there a while. 

Only other option is to tell the cousin his place his haunted by evil spirits and that he needs to move, then proceed to make him belive it. 

HAHAHAHAH dont listen to me..


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

SOUNDS LIKE YOUR COUSIN IS RUNNING FOR A**HOLE OF THE YEAR,


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

call him up or the next time your there start walking around and clearing some land-- when he asks what your doing tell him your going to put a small house out there and rent it to somebody you know, so they can watch your stuff. He might start to pitch a fit and you can tell him you have no choice in the matter. You don't want to do it, but he is forcing your hand, if he will chill out so will you. But if he continues with this behavior your going to fight back. IF he harasses your tenants he will get into trouble. OR do what was posted earlier, start day hunting on the place for little to no money-- turn it into a war zone, with tons of people camping on it every weekend it will drive him nuts, if he harasses some of those people he might get more than he bargained for and you wont be the one who whipped his tail, he might start to see things in a different light if you raise the threat level to defcon 3


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Find somewhere else to hunt. This is a no win for either of you until you have the money for fencing, and the wish to further alienate all your relatives and fight it. 

46 acres is not big enough to keep him from standing on his side of the fence and yelling, screaming, firing off guns, etc to ruin your hunts. But at least if you have a fence, you can keep him off your place. Doubt that it will do any good.

Here's a totally illegal thought. Disable his 4 wheeler. He may be too lazy to walk in and bother you if his 4 wheeler is down. Just joking.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> ha.. tell that to the people on matagorda peninsula...  and look at the picture I posted on #37, house fenced in right on the beach


 If someone builds a fence with no gate for the other undivided property owner to access his undivided property that would be against the law, one simply must allow access to ALL of the undivided property owners, one could build a fence illegally and fence them out until the other undivided owners filed suit and damages and would win instanly, I dont know why it would be different on any piece of land, the law has no exceptions no matter if the land is located in Alpine Texas or Port Oconner that I am aware of. Best thing to do is file for partition and force it to be sold or divided up asap and stop the madness, we have land like this and its hell on earth when losers take advantage like this one seems to have.


----------

